#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  indicação de CPE 2.4ghz no lugar da WOG212

## stomach

Alguém pode indicar uma CPE com um preço bom para substituir a WOG212 da intelbras ?

----------


## sphreak

> Alguém pode indicar uma CPE com um preço bom para substituir a WOG212 da intelbras ?


Nano Loco M2 - R$ 250,00 no ML

Tem a CPE 210 da TP-Link - R$ 170,00 no ML... Mas essa é meio pedreira. Tem o mau costume de dar incompatibilidade com Mikrotik, com rádio que não seja TP Link... Vai da aventura. 

Sem dor de cabeça é Loco M2

----------


## stomach

Vou copmprar o nano loco

----------


## muttley

Nanoloco 2, não é o M2. Esse tbm funciona bem, e eu tbm compro usados a bom preço!

----------


## sphreak

> Nanoloco 2, não é o M2. Esse tbm funciona bem, e eu tbm compro usados a bom preço!


Vou corrigir meu ato falho  :Pcguru: 

Nano Station M2 ou Loco M2

Loco M2 ta +ou- R$250 no ML

----------

